# SPS-Programmierer/Techniker (m/w) gesucht



## seeba (6 September 2008)

_Hallo,
wir suchen schnellstmöglich eine/n SPS-Programmierer/Techniker (m/w) und sind im hohen Vogelsberg (nahe Fulda) angesiedelt._

*Ihre Aufgaben                          *

Verbunden mit viel Freiraum erschließt sich Ihnen ein breites Spektrum abwechslungsreicher Aufgaben rund um die Installation von Maschinen und Anlagen sowie deren Inbetriebnahme und die späteren Serviceaufgaben, überwiegend im Inland.
 *Ihr Profil                         *

Sie sind Techniker Elektrotechnik (m/w) oder Elektroniker (m/w) mit Kenntnissen in der Montage und Inbetriebnahme von Elektroanlagen
Fortgeschrittene Kenntnisse in der Programmierung von Steuerungen und Visualisierungen (STEP7, WinCC flexible, WinCC) sind Voraussetzung
Sie sind teamfähig und organisieren sich weitgehend selbst
Ihr sicheres Auftreten kommt Ihnen im Umgang mit Kunden zugute
 *Ihr Arbeitsumfeld       *

Sie erwartet ein sehr angenehmes und kollegiales Arbeitsklima
Sie übernehmen Projektverantwortung
Wir bieten Ihnen die Chance, sich zu beweisen und weiter zu entwickeln
 
     Sie sind engagiert, flexibel und bringen Ihre kreativen Ideen gerne in ein Team ein, um die Ihnen gestellten Aufgaben zu lösen? Dann freuen wir uns auf Ihre vollständigen Berwerbungsunterlagen.
Sollten Sie noch weitere Fragen haben, stehen wir Ihnen gerne telefonisch zur Verfügung.


narz systems GmbH & Co. KG
Wilfried Narz
Am Bonnerod 1
36358 Herbstein 

Telefon: +49 6643 91833-0
Telefax: +49 6643 91833-99

E-Mail: w.narz@narz.net
Internet: www.narz-systems.de

_Liebe Grüße,
Sebastian_


----------

